# Teenager flashes her bum in a revealing ankara outfit for her Prom night – Linda Ikeji’s Blog



## mrsam (Apr 20, 2018)

A teenager has gone viral for her choice of outfit to Prom. She stepped out in a risque. Ankara outfit which revealed her bum...







Read more via Linda Ikeji’s Blog – https://ift.tt/2HAVjuk 

Get More  Nigeria Metro News


----------

